# Kid Zone Restriction on cancelling recording?



## RobsPop (Feb 28, 2003)

Can we have a setting that would keep the user from canceling the recording of a show while in Kid Zone?

My kids have lost access to the 'peanut' for the near future, but sometimes it's the babysitter and I'm tired of missing my shows because somebody who normally would be locked into kid zone has told the TiVo not to change the channel and to cancel the recording, or has changed the channel during a recording, telling TiVo to cancel the recording.

Thanks for listening.


----------

